# Win 8.1 Explorer.exe keeps restarting



## doctorV (Aug 5, 2014)

I did not have this problem before, it started today. I already started a scan with Windows defender and I will do it with Malwarebytes too.So, what happend is my PC suddenly started spamming Chrome and Exporer windows while I was browsing. After opening a dozen of them, Screen went white and it got me back to the logon screen. After I logged on, Windows Explorer kept restarting (Refreshing the Taskbar and closing all asociated windows with it).
I went to Event log to find this(Same log appears every time explorer restarts):

```
File System Filter 'CFRMD' (Version 6.1, ‎2012‎-‎07‎-‎17T07:05:30.000000000Z) failed to attach to volume '\Device\CdRom0'.  The filter returned a non-standard final status of 0xC01C0016.  This filter and/or its supporting applications should handle this condition.  If this condition persists, contact the vendor.
```
As I said, I have never had that problem before, and havent checked the event log, So I even cant say for sure that its connected to the restarting.

Any Help is highly appriciated!


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

I suppose the full file name is CFRMD.sys? If that's the case then I think it's important to state that this driver is part of a COMODO product, specifically COMODO System Cleaner. Naturally it follows that I request you to state which COMODO products you have installed if at all you are aware of such products being present in your system. Personally I wasn't impressed with their cleaner and happily reverted to CCleaner, and a quick Google search seems to point out a lot of problems regarding that specific driver, including BSODs! 

If you did intentionally install it and wish to keep it, then I suggest you reinstall it to fix the corrupt installation, otherwise feel free to get rid of it (as an investigative step of course) to indeed ascertain if it's the culprit. I can say with certainty that this problem is indeed caused by third party software that is either incompatible with the OS/buggy or a somehow corrupt installation of the same.


----------

